# Helius AM - Dämpfer



## Konso (2. November 2012)

Hi,

es gibt zwar hier und da einen Fred dazu, aber ich suche eine Info zum DHXAir 5.0 am Helius AM. Ich habe das 2011er Modell, fahre auf dem
2. Loch von oben, Sag ist bei 30-40%.

Ich habe das Gefühl das das Rad zu sehr am Boden klebt, auch wenn ich die Zugstufe verändere kommt der Hinterbau zäh raus. Dementsprechend ist die Abfahrtslastigkeit ok aber ansonsten doch eher Sofa Feeling.

Liegt es nur an der Einstellung oder ist das einfach die Charakteristik von dem Dingen? Alternativen: CCDBair oder RP23?

Gruß
Konso


----------



## anjalein (2. November 2012)

Das Sofa-Feeling liegt wahrscheinlich am SAG. Bis zu 40% SAG ist schon ne Menge. Dadurch wird natürlich auch der Rebound schwächer.
An deiner Stelle würde ich mal bei 25% anfangen. Falls du den Federweg mit ca. 25% nicht ausnutzt, ist die Druckstufe deines Dämpfers wahrscheinlich überdämpft bzw. die Luftkammer ist zu klein und dadurch ist der Dämpfer am Ende des Hubs zu progressiv.

Ich würde erstmal Kontakt mit einem Tuning-Center aufnehmen, z.B. Flatout Supention. Vielleicht kann man dir dort den Dämpfer entsprechend modifizieren. 
Mit einem RP23 wirst du keinen Leistungzuwachst haben.
Der CCDB Air ist ne andere Hausnummer, macht aber auch am Endes des Hubs zu und man muss sehr hart fahren, um den ganzen Dämpferhub zu nutzen bei verfünftigem SAG von 25-30%.

LG Anja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konso (2. November 2012)

Danke erstmal für die Rückmeldung.

Leistungszuwachs brauche nicht gar nicht mehr. Das ist alles ok.
Es geht mir eher darum, das das Heck bischen agiler mitgeht/rauskommt und nicht wie angewurzelt am Boden klebt. Bei Uphill Sektionen tritt man dann trotz (ProPedal) sehr in den Rahmen (da bringt die Zugstufe auch so gut wie nix mehr).

Gruß
Konso


----------



## no_budgeT (2. November 2012)

Ich fahre selbst den DHX im AM, auch 2. Loch von oben.
Hatte anfangs auch die Probleme und mit der Zeit eine Einstellung gefunden, mit der ich leben kann.
Ich habe im Piggy sehr viel Druck, Sag etwa 30%.
Federweg wird komplett genutzt und das Fahrwerk ist relativ straff.
Leider habe ich das noch nicht für die 170mm Einstellung hinbekommen.


----------



## MarcoFibr (2. November 2012)

Hatte lange die gleichen Probleme beim AM und ein Wechsel auf DHX Coil war die Lösung. Der Hinterbau gewinnt ordentlich an Performance.


----------



## Konso (2. November 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Hatte lange die gleichen Probleme beim AM und ein Wechsel auf DHX Coil war die Lösung. Der Hinterbau gewinnt ordentlich an Performance.



Ok, vom Gewicht her tun die sich ja nichts.

Gruß
Konso


----------



## Konso (2. November 2012)

no_budgeT schrieb:


> Ich fahre selbst den DHX im AM, auch 2. Loch von oben.
> Hatte anfangs auch die Probleme und mit der Zeit eine Einstellung gefunden, mit der ich leben kann.
> Ich habe im Piggy sehr viel Druck, Sag etwa 30%.
> Federweg wird komplett genutzt und das Fahrwerk ist relativ straff.
> Leider habe ich das noch nicht für die 170mm Einstellung hinbekommen.



Im Piggy liege ich im Mittel, Sag kann ich wieder mehr mit reinnehmen, aber die Versuche bisher waren eher mau. Durch das Umstellen auf das 3. Loch bekomme ich das Dingen ja nicht straffer..


----------



## MarcoFibr (2. November 2012)

Konso schrieb:


> Ok, vom Gewicht her tun die sich ja nichts.
> 
> Gruß
> Konso



Naja... 700 Gramm Unterschied sind es doch...


----------



## trailterror (2. November 2012)

Hast wahrscheinlich das gewicht ohne die feder verglichen


----------



## Konso (2. November 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Hast wahrscheinlich das gewicht ohne die feder verglichen



Ja, das fiel mir dann auch ein..


----------



## frfreshman (2. November 2012)

@Konso:
Ich fahre im 2010er Helius AM einen Fox RP23 HV M/M (200/57) im zweiten Loch von oben.
Ist seit ein paar Monaten mein bevorzugtes Setup, nachdem ich davor lange DHX coil gefahren bin und dann eine Zeit lang beide direkt gegeneinander getestet habe. Bei diesen Tests wurden beim coil auch unterschiedliche Federn und beim RP23 unterschiedliche Luftdrücke getestet.
Ich würde sagen, dass das Fahrverhalten mit dem RP23 jetzt zu Deinem Wunschverhalten passt und meine Gründe für den Wechsel auch zu Deiner Kritik passt. Sofern auf diesem Wege beurteilbar... Im Endeffekt sind eigene Erfahrungen durch nichts zu ersetzen.
Für reine downhill runs hatte der coil Vorteile, aber für allround enduro/trailriding liegt für mich mein Setup mit RP23 klar vorn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konso (2. November 2012)

frfreshman schrieb:


> @_Konso_:
> Ich fahre im 2010er Helius AM einen Fox RP23 HV M/M (200/57) im zweiten Loch von oben.
> Ist seit ein paar Monaten mein bevorzugtes Setup, nachdem ich davor lange DHX coil gefahren bin und dann eine Zeit lang beide direkt gegeneinander getestet habe. Bei diesen Tests wurden beim coil auch unterschiedliche Federn und beim RP23 unterschiedliche Luftdrücke getestet.
> Ich würde sagen, dass das Fahrverhalten mit dem RP23 jetzt zu Deinem Wunschverhalten passt und meine Gründe für den Wechsel auch zu Deiner Kritik passt. Sofern auf diesem Wege beurteilbar... Im Endeffekt sind eigen Erfahrungen durch nichts zu ersetzen.
> Für reine downhill runs hatte der coil Vorteile, aber für allround enduro/trailriding liegt für mich mein Setup mit RP23 klar vorn.



Das Vorgfühl hatte ich auch. Coil bringt ja auch noch zusätzlich ne Menge Gewicht mit. RP23 wurde/wird 2013 abgelöst durch die Float Reihe. Da sollte sich vergleichbares finden lassen. Ich werde es mal auf einen Versuch ankommen lassen oder hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem CCDBAir?

Gruß
Konso


----------



## chrisle (4. November 2012)

Ist der RP23 im Helius AM nicht völlig untersimensioniert? Den habe ich nach 6 Monaten aus meinem Covert rausgeschmissen und gegen einen Ccdb Air getauscht. Ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. Der Fox hat mich eingeschränkt, entweder durchgerauscht oder zu hart (dann kommt der Hinterbau nicht mehr nach). 

In meiner Garage liegt bereits ein neuer Ccdb air für mein Helius, bereit montiert zu werden 
Keine Kompromisse beim Fahrwerk.


----------



## sluette (4. November 2012)

ich bin gespannt, meine 2013er Float CTD in HV M/M (216x63mm) sollte diese woche kommen und ich kann ihn direkt gegen meinen DHX 5.0 coil testen. mein freund bekommt den gleichen als LV da bin ich dann auch auf den unterschied gespannt...


----------



## Konso (4. November 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> ich bin gespannt, meine 2013er Float CTD in HV M/M (216x63mm) sollte diese woche kommen und ich kann ihn direkt gegen meinen DHX 5.0 coil testen. mein freund bekommt den gleichen als LV da bin ich dann auch auf den unterschied gespannt...



Poste doch dann mal deinen Eindruck....

Gruß
Konso


----------



## Konso (4. November 2012)

chrisle schrieb:


> Ist der RP23 im Helius AM nicht völlig untersimensioniert? Den habe ich nach 6 Monaten aus meinem Covert rausgeschmissen und gegen einen Ccdb Air getauscht. Ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. Der Fox hat mich eingeschränkt, entweder durchgerauscht oder zu hart (dann kommt der Hinterbau nicht mehr nach).
> 
> In meiner Garage liegt bereits ein neuer Ccdb air für mein Helius, bereit montiert zu werden
> Keine Kompromisse beim Fahrwerk.



 Ne, keine Komprisse, aber wenn du das Dingen drin hast, dann poste mal die Eindrücke.

Davon ab rufe ich mal bei Tox an, weil auch son DHX Air muss mind. wenn man die Zugfstufe voll reindreht, wippen wie sonstwas. Es kann auch sein, das der Dämpfer ne Macke hat.

Gruß
Marc


----------



## frfreshman (4. November 2012)

chrisle schrieb:


> Ist der RP23 im Helius AM nicht völlig untersimensioniert? Den habe ich nach 6 Monaten aus meinem Covert rausgeschmissen und gegen einen Ccdb Air getauscht. Ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. Der Fox hat mich eingeschränkt, entweder durchgerauscht oder zu hart (dann kommt der Hinterbau nicht mehr nach).
> 
> In meiner Garage liegt bereits ein neuer Ccdb air für mein Helius, bereit montiert zu werden
> Keine Kompromisse beim Fahrwerk.




Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem RP23 im Helius.
Den CCDB air würde ich aber auch gerne mal probieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisle (4. November 2012)

Das Aha-Erlebnis hatte ich auch erst nach dem Wechsel auf den Ccdb Air. Bis dahin dachte ich auch der Fox RP23 sei ein guter Dämpfer. 
Für ein XC ist er das sicher auch, aber im Helius am ? 

Ich werde berichten, wie sich der Ccdb im Helius im direkten Vergleich zu meinem Transition macht.


----------



## trailterror (4. November 2012)

@sluette

Warum wechsels du eigentlich?  Du warst doch recht zufrieden mitm fox coil?


----------



## sluette (4. November 2012)

an luftdämpfern habe ich in meinem alten AM den Monarch (200x57) und den DHX5 AIR (216x63) gefahren, in meinem aktuellen AM habe ich anfangs den Monarch Plus (216x63) gehabt. der DHX Air hat mir davon am besten gefallen. verglichen mit dem DHX5 Coil oder DHX4 Coil ist der aber auch noch träge. 
ich habe zwei nagelneuen FLOAT CTDs (einmal HV, einmal LV) super günstig in den USA geschossen und diese woche bekomme ich sie endlich. der HV ist für mich, der LV für einen guten freund. uns reizt das niedrige gewicht und die durchwegs gute erfahrung in anderen bikes (santa cruz nomad, yeti 66, etc.) von anderen freunden. falls er nicht meinen ansprüchen genügt verkaufe ich ihn garantiert mit gewinn und versuche meine dämpferliste abzuarbeiten. die nächste reihenfolge ist dann

- Rockshox VIVID Air 
- CaneCreek DB Air
- BOS Stoy Air 

und sollten die mich auch nicht glücklich machen steht als "endlösung" ne titanfeder für den DHX Coil an...


----------



## trailterror (4. November 2012)

Na dann...haste ja noch einiges vor


----------



## Konso (5. November 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Na dann...haste ja noch einiges vor




Wenn du beim letzten angekommen bist, dann kannst du mir die anderen zuschicken..

Gruß
Konso


----------



## raschaa (7. November 2012)

du hast den X-Fusion Vector HLR air vergessen....


----------



## sluette (9. November 2012)

raschaa schrieb:


> du hast den X-Fusion Vector HLR air vergessen....



danke für den tip und den link und reschpekt für das tolle review was du da geschrieben hast. X-Fusion habe ich schon öfters mal angeschaut, aber wirklich noch nicht im detail, was ich nun unbedingt nachholen werde.


----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (12. November 2012)

Ist es eigendlich ohne Weiteres möglich, einen Dämpfer mit 222 mm Einbaulänge im Helius AM zu fahren? Eigendlich ist ja ein 216 mm Dämpfer vorgesehen...


----------



## sluette (13. November 2012)

zumindest wenn du einen 222er mit kurzem hub einbaust (63mm) sollte es bei verwendung der entsprechenden aufnahme passen. die 222x70er dämpfer sollten wohl nicht passen bzw die kollision hr/sattelrohr st da wohl vorprogrammiert.


----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (13. November 2012)

Alles klaro. Der Dämpfer hat 70 mm Hub. Dann kann ich das wohl abhaken. Besten Dank für die Antwort...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrHu (21. November 2012)

Hi,

wie habt ihr denn einen DÃ¤mpfer mit 200 mm LÃ¤nge und 57 mm Hub am AM verbaut?
Gibtâs da spezielle Aufnahmen?
Danke!

Ciao


----------



## raschaa (21. November 2012)

Tuse Dohnfisch schrieb:


> Alles klaro. Der Dämpfer hat 70 mm Hub. Dann kann ich das wohl abhaken. Besten Dank für die Antwort...



stimmt so nicht, du kannst mit dem -7 adapter nen 222 dämpfer fahren nur nicht mehr in der obersten stellung... kollisionskontrolle ist natürlich pflicht! und garantie ansprüche... naja.


----------



## frfreshman (21. November 2012)

FrHu schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wie habt ihr denn einen Dämpfer mit 200 mm Länge und 57 mm Hub am AM verbaut?
> Gibts da spezielle Aufnahmen?
> ...




200mm Einbaulänge war bis Modell 2010 (glaube ich) Standard.


----------



## FrHu (22. November 2012)

frfreshman schrieb:


> 200mm Einbaulänge war bis Modell 2010 (glaube ich) Standard.



Danke!


----------



## Ferkelmann (22. November 2012)

raschaa schrieb:


> stimmt so nicht, du kannst mit dem -7 adapter nen 222 dämpfer fahren nur nicht mehr in der obersten stellung... kollisionskontrolle ist natürlich pflicht! und garantie ansprüche... naja.


 
Dachte auch mal, mehr Hub bei gleichem FW = sensibleres Ansprechen.
Wurde mir seitens N von abgeraten:

"Theoretisch kann man eine -7mm Dämpferaufnahme verbauen.
Du kannst allerdings dann nur noch die beiden untersten Positionen des Umlenkhebels nutzen, da sonst das Hinterrad in das Sitzrohr einschlägt.
Durch den längeren Dämpfer änderst du die Hinterbaukinematik, nicht unbedingt im positiven Sinn.

Bei dieser Umbauaktion verliert der Rahmen seine Garantie.

Alles in allem würde ich dir von dem Einbau dringend abraten."


P.S. CCDB würde ich gerne mal testen. Aktuell fahre ich Vivid Air, bin aber grundsätzlich zufrieden,


----------



## kalkhoffpink (23. November 2012)

Ich häng mich mal mit rein, weil ein Kauf vom AM bei mir immer konkreter wird und der Thread zu passen scheint...

Bin mir aber noch unschlüssig über den Dämpfer. Habe noch einen DHX Air mit 200x57 rumliegen und ich glaube, den kann man mit speziellen Offset-Halterungen auch noch fahren, aber ob der nun das Optimum fürs AM ist??

Ich will das Bike ja als DO-IT-ALL-BIKE nutzen, wobei uphill/downhill zu je 50% vertreten sind. Die Downhills auch eher flowiger/technischer und mit Sprüngen, als High-Speed Bügelbrett.

Die üblichen Verdächtigen Vivid Air und CCDB oder X-Fusion Vector Air sind ja die Anwärter als Coil-Ersatz und sehr downhillorientiert. Die "kleinen" wie Monarch RT oder Fox RP23 vielleicht unterdimensioniert, gerade wenn auch mal gesprungen werden soll. Etwas günstiger/gebraucht ist auch willkommen.

Welcher von diesen (auch Auslaufmodelle) ist wohl der "beste" fürs Helius AM?

Fox DHX Air
Monarch Plus RC3
Manitou Evolver IX-6
Manitou Swinger Expert
Marzocchi Roco TST Air

oder andere Vorschläge???


----------



## mxtim145 (2. Februar 2014)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Ich häng mich mal mit rein, weil ein Kauf vom AM bei mir immer konkreter wird und der Thread zu passen scheint...
> 
> Bin mir aber noch unschlüssig über den Dämpfer. Habe noch einen DHX Air mit 200x57 rumliegen und ich glaube, den kann man mit speziellen Offset-Halterungen auch noch fahren, aber ob der nun das Optimum fürs AM ist??
> 
> ...




Moin.

Ich krame mal das alte Thema raus..

Ich habe in meinem AM nen Monarch plus Rc3,verbaut. Das Problem ist dass die Zugstufe bei voller Öffnung und 25-30% sag mega langsam ist. Der Daempfer scheint überdaempft zu sein. Was kann ich tun? Shimbelegung ändern lassen? Daempfer gegen einen anderen tauschen? Wenn ja welchen CcDB AIR ODER vivid air? Es sollte auf jeden Fall wegen des Gewichts nen Luftdaemfer sein. Ah Jo Uphilltauglich ist Pflicht. Gibt's neue Erfahrungen u Berichte??


----------



## kalkhoffpink (2. Februar 2014)

Ich bin jetzt nch einer Saison mit dem Standard CCDB (Also kein HV) sehr zufrieden. Macht was er soll. Die Low Speed Druckstufe reicht bei mir um das Wippen beim Bergauffahren zu minimieren. Beim Wiegetritt im Stehen ist das aber trotzdem deutlich. Hier müsste man tatsächlich mit einem LockOut arbeiten. Aber das gilt wohl für jeden Dämpfer.
Über die Zugstufe kann ich auch nichts negatives sagen. War heute wieder mit 4 anderen Kumpels unterwegs auf einer AM/Enduro-Tour und 4 davon fahren einen CCDB und einer einen FOX RC4...

Ach so, es waren ein AM, ein ION 18, ein Canyon Torque, ein Fusion und ein Giant Reign.


----------



## mxtim145 (2. Februar 2014)

Ok...

Hat Jemand Erfahrungen mit dem vivid air im helius am?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mxtim145 (2. Februar 2014)

@ mr pink

Welches tune hat dein ccdb?


----------



## kalkhoffpink (2. Februar 2014)

Standard Factory. Hab keine Veränderung vorgenommen. Soweit ich weiß gibt es bei CCDB auch keinen Tune. Es gibt nur Shims um die Kammer zu verkleinern oder den neueren High Volume, bzw. den CS mit der zuschaltbaren "Plattform".


----------



## Sepprheingauner (3. Februar 2014)

-


----------



## mxtim145 (3. Februar 2014)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Bei mir gehts in der großen Einstellung und 70 mm Hub. Muss jeder selbst entscheiden. Ich finds geil



Welchen Daempfer hast denn verbaut?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (3. Februar 2014)

Monarch plus high volume. -7 offset. 
Ardent 2.4 Hinterrad. Ggf. Liegts daran. 
Mit Schwalbe klappt das bestimmt nicht 
Sollte man sich aber gut überlegen wegen Gewährleistung etc.


----------



## Gala (3. Februar 2014)

Hallo mxtim,

habe mein Helius AM Pinion vom Monarch R2C mit MM Tune, auf den Vivid Air umgerüstet.
War für mich, 72kg fahrfertig u. meinen Fahrstil genau richtig. Der Monarch war mir mit 30% Sag
u. offener Zugstufe immer noch überdämpft. Jetzt liegt mein Helius auf harten schnellen Strecken 
schön satt, ohne im Federweg zu versinken.

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (6. Februar 2014)

Gala schrieb:


> Hallo mxtim,
> 
> habe mein Helius AM Pinion vom Monarch R2C mit MM Tune, auf den Vivid Air umgerüstet.
> War für mich, 72kg fahrfertig u. meinen Fahrstil genau richtig. Der Monarch war mir mit 30% Sag
> ...



Hat der Vivid bei dem Fliegen-Gewicht überhaupt was zu tun...


----------



## mxtim145 (6. Februar 2014)




----------



## Gala (6. Februar 2014)

bergab immer Vollgas, ansonsten kann er sich s gemütlich machen


----------



## Ferkelmann (9. August 2015)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem DB Inline im AM?


----------

